

Destructive Things School Taught You Without You Even Realizing It - xux
http://news.bitofnews.com/3-destructive-things-school-taught-you-without-you-even-realizing-it/

======
MichaelCrawford
What I learned is that some teachers can make a profoundly positive difference
in the lives of many students, whereas other teachers can commit felony child
abuse and get away with it.

